# citolapram vs sertraline



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

hi there has anybody used both of these drugs? with my last anxiety episode about 3 years ago i used sertraline and once i got used to the side effects they worked great for my anxiety (not so much DP) but massivly helped me. this time a different doctor has given me citolapram, which i really didnt want to take, its not helping me at all either and getting nasty side effects and worst DP, anyone else found this


----------



## crookedtimber (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been on both, but I was on citalopram last year when my DP was only episodic and not my main concern. I only took it for about a month and a half as it was making me seriously lethargic. When my DP/anxiety/depression became worse in July this year, I took one 10mg dose of citalopram and it increased my DP and I felt like I was having a panic attack that lasted for about three days. This put me off taking it. However, retrospectively, perhaps if I started on a lower dose this wouldn't have happened.

I've been on sertraline 50mg for just over two months now. It has been extremely helpful, and for me has managed to get rid of most of my DP/DR. I still have a bit of anxiety but am planning to slowly increase my dose to 100mg. My doctor said that 50mg Sertraline is usually recommended for depression whereas 100mg is usually prescribed for anxiety. Hence, he was not surprised when I told him that my depression has significantly eased but my anxiety is still there somewhat. Overall, I have found sertraline to be much more effective. However, each individual can have a very experience with a particular antidepressants. Hence, the only way you can determine the effectiveness of an SSRI is to try it out for yourself.

I would suggest you have two options. Either to decrease your dose of citalopram (for example, to 5mg for couple of weeks) and build up gradually, or wait for the side effects to ease within the next few weeks. Or, if you know that sertraline worked for your anxiety in the past, then perhaps try that again. Sertraline has helped my DP indirectly by decreasing my obsessive thoughts and thus making me more able to function normally. Any drug that enables you to do this may be the best way to treat DP, so that you can start implementing distraction techniques etc.

Hope this helps somewhat. I have a post a few posts down about my experience with Sertraline. It may be helpful to read.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I was on Zoloft in the past and I think it helped, I never had Dp/Dr until I got off of my meds then some things followed making it worst. But I think Zoloft is helpful with lamictal as well. It complements the ssri


----------

